# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày 475.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*Gia Hy Travel  Trân Trọng Giới Thiệu Chương Trình Tham Quan*
* BÌNH CHÂU – HỒ CỐC*
*(Thời gian 01 ngày – Đi về bằng xe)*







*Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hồ Cốc nằm trong khu Bảo tồn thiên nhiên Bình Châu – Phước Bửu, cách suối khoáng nóng Bình Châu 15 km. Đây là một khu du lịch sinh thái phức hợp đa dạng và phong phú: rừng bảo tồn với 661 loài thực vật (trong đó 217 loài thân gỗ, 147 loài tiểu mộc, 158 loài thân thảo, 73 loài dây leo, 23 loài thực vật phụ sinh, 14 loài phong lan, 29 loài huyết thực…) nối liền bãi cát ven biển có độ cao từ 1 – 2m so với mực nước biển, bể rộng từ 20– 70m, ở những nơi bờ biển có hình vòng cung, bãi cát có bề rộng đến 100m.
 Đến với Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hồ Cốc, Quý khách có thể tắm biển, tắm nắng với một bãi biển sạch, đẹp trải dài trên 3.000m, được nối liền với trên 500 ha rừng nguyên sinh chưa bị tác động ô nhiễm, du khách sẽ được dạo chơi, tổ chức cắm trại ngay trong một môi trường thiên nhiên hoang dã và trong lành tại các khu rừng thưa, những bãi đá Granite bằng phẳng, sạch sẽ*_._


*Sáng  :Tp.HCM – Bình Châu* 

*05h00 :* Xe và hướng Dẫn đón Quý Khách  tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc
*06h30 :*  Dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà Hàng Phú Mỹ Phương , hữu tình và thơ mộng ,Quý khách nghỉ ngơi  - tiếp tục lộ trình đến  Hồ cốc, trên đ ường đi hướng dẫn  cùng Quý khách ôn lại truyền  thống Cách Mạng hào hùng của cha ông ta , giao lưu văn nghệ với các bài ca Cách Mạng , dân ca 03 miền , đố vui có thưởng  ...
*08h30* : Khởi hành đi khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hồ Cốc, Quý Khách  nhận dù-ghế , tắm biển Hồ Cốc tự do. tham gia chương trình “ Ngày hội biển khơi “ với các trò chơi vận động
*11h00:*   Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hồ Cốc,  nghỉ ngơi.
*
Chiều :  Suối Khoáng Nóng Bình Châu – Tp.HCM*

*13h00:* Xe đưa Quý Khách  vào tham quan  khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Bình Châu. Tìm hiểu đặc điểm địa chất vùng suối nước nóng  qua trò chơi luộc trứng bằng hồ nước nóng tự nhiên (82 độ C), tắm và ngâm mình trong hồ nước nóng tự nhiên.
 Dạo chơi, tham quan rừng nguyên sinh thuộc khu Bảo Tồn Thiên Nhiên Bình Châu -Phước Bưủ .
*15h30 :* Đoàn khởi hành về Tp.HCM, dừng chân mua sắm quà lưu niệm và đồ đặc sản tại cửa hàng bò sữa Long Thành. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi , dùng bữa chiều nhẹ (Tự túc phí)

_Tiếp tục lộ trình về đến Tp.HCM, xe và hướng dẫn đưa  Quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Chia tay Quý khách và hẹn ngày tái ngộ !
_
 DU LỊCH GIA HY NGƯỜI BẠN ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG QUÝ KHÁCH


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(đơn vị tính: Nghìn đồng)_


*Từ 2-14 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*1.995*
*1.447*
*1.235*
*1.135*
*995*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ



*GIÁ TOuR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất.
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết . Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có)
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi tắm nào, không gì sảng khoái bằng tắm nước nóng  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi du lịch Vũng Tàu, qua Bình Châu Hồ Cốc tắm nước nóng, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY để nhận được chương trình ưu đãi mùa hè

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Bình Châu Hồ Cốc, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu Hồ Cốc 1 ngày, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá cả cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bình Châu Hồ Cốc 1 ngày giá cả phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc  2 ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms  Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Bình Châu, Hồ Cốc 1 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịchBình Châu - Vũng Tàu giá cả phải chăng,  chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 1 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844 0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*  :hehe: *

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tắm suối khoáng nóng Bình Châu giúp phục hồi sức khỏe

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------

